# How often are people selling these?



## ManisJunky (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello all!

I'm curious how often folks are selling these species as adults. My goal is to purchase these on a regular basis, every 3 months or so, and was wondering the availablity on them. Are there specific websites or breeders who raise these species and sell them as adults?

Please let me know,

Thanks!

Erik


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 27, 2010)

They are a bit hard to raise, the chinese, and as such hard to keep in stock. I get sold out all the time, but when u only end up with half a dozen from an ooth, nothing else can be expected. I have to hold some back and never sell them to get breeders. Dont know about the african, as U didn't mention specific species. say that 3 times fast


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2010)

Is this a wanted ad or a discussion?


----------



## ManisJunky (Jun 27, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> They are a bit hard to raise, the chinese, and as such hard to keep in stock. I get sold out all the time, but when u only end up with half a dozen from an ooth, nothing else can be expected. I have to hold some back and never sell them to get breeders. Dont know about the african, as U didn't mention specific species. say that 3 times fast


Heya Hibiscumile! I actually ordered a bunch of stuff from you guys a few days ago, nothing live though. I ordered a couple of flower mantids YEARS ago from you guys (pretty sure, I also got the cup o bugs too) and I noticed that you still sell live mantids, so I appreciate your quick response. Thanks for the heads up on the Chinese mantid, I have a wild caught one now, but I would love to continue and grow the hobby and not stop when this one passes. = ) Also, which Giant African species do you raise? Perhaps Sphodromantis viridis or Hierodula grandis? I'm looking for the largest species of mantid possible to keep in the exotic pet market. Oh, and I stumbled on the 2nd time trying to say it!


----------



## ManisJunky (Jun 27, 2010)

Rick said:


> Is this a wanted ad or a discussion?


Both sort of.  I'm not ready to buy now, because I am raising a Chinese mantid already, but I wanted to scope out who would have them available in the future.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 27, 2010)

Maybe Rick can move this or we will have to start again



Sorry Rick, he made me do it


----------



## ManisJunky (Jun 27, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Maybe Rick can move this or we will have to start again
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Rick, he made me do it


Okie, let us know Rick!


----------



## Chief Tom (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey mantis junky, I'm doing the same thing right now. Caught a wild Chinese Mantis last year and got it's ooth. I got the 2nd generation going now. I grew them and turned them all loose but 3 that I have kept. I hope to keep it going. Is inbreeding bad in the insect world? :huh:


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jun 27, 2010)

I have six Chinese babies too. Keep them in a decently tall container, some of them have bowed back legs because I didn't move them to one in time.

However I find that getting Chinese soup is a good idea for Chinese mantises, since the quart sized soup containers are nice and tall to raise them up to maybe sub-adult. After that, you'll need something considerably bigger.

I doubt anyone would have Chinese as adults year-round. This is a seasonal species, so adults will be available from around now (which is rather early) through to November.


----------



## ManisJunky (Jun 28, 2010)

Chief Tom said:


> Hey mantis junky, I'm doing the same thing right now. Caught a wild Chinese Mantis last year and got it's ooth. I got the 2nd generation going now. I grew them and turned them all loose but 3 that I have kept. I hope to keep it going. Is inbreeding bad in the insect world? :huh:


Sweet bro! I have never actually raised one to adult, and plan on doing it this time, since the wild caught one was about an inch and a half when found. Years back I raised several from the ooth to about 3rd or so instar, and it was difficult being the first time. Anywho, I read somewhere that inbreeding is fine, but if you continue to do it over and over it is recommended to introduce a different mantid to avoid any genetic mutation. I don't know how many times is "too much" though with the same "family"..lol! :lol:


----------



## ManisJunky (Jun 28, 2010)

JoeCapricorn said:


> I have six Chinese babies too. Keep them in a decently tall container, some of them have bowed back legs because I didn't move them to one in time.
> 
> However I find that getting Chinese soup is a good idea for Chinese mantises, since the quart sized soup containers are nice and tall to raise them up to maybe sub-adult. After that, you'll need something considerably bigger.
> 
> I doubt anyone would have Chinese as adults year-round. This is a seasonal species, so adults will be available from around now (which is rather early) through to November.


Thats too bad about their legs, but atleast you are learning the process, do you think they will be corrected after their next molt? My Chinese mantid is now about 2 inches long and I'm 90% sure it is male. I currently keep him in a jar that is roughly 3x his length tall and 2.5x wide, and I will move him into a larger encloser his next molt. I bought an 8"x8"x12" that should do the trick all the way to adult. I'm considering getting a pimped out terarium setup to mimic it's natural environment after he molts to adult, keeping the 8"x8"x12" (the new smallest Exo Terra mini), or stepping up to 12"x12"x12".

Thanks for the info in regards to the availablity of adults, this makes sense and I'm hoping I can find one to raise each summer in the wild, if not I'll buy one no sweat. So your saying that getting a nymph or adult past November is rare from breeders then? I wouldn't mind having one past that time and before June.


----------



## ManisJunky (Jun 28, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> They are a bit hard to raise, the chinese, and as such hard to keep in stock. I get sold out all the time, but when u only end up with half a dozen from an ooth, nothing else can be expected. I have to hold some back and never sell them to get breeders. Dont know about the african, as U didn't mention specific species. say that 3 times fast


What's the largest mantid that you raise and sell? Would the Chinese or Giant African take the cake?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 28, 2010)

Chinese is longer, asians are bulkier and could be same in length, I will go measure and get back.

Thanks for moving this for us Rick!


----------



## ManisJunky (Jun 28, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Chinese is longer, asians are bulkier and could be same in length, I will go measure and get back.
> 
> Thanks for moving this for us Rick!


Very cool, thanks! BTW, which species has the more "aggressive" forearms? As in, which one is more of a bad a** capturing prey? :lol: Is there a difference in the size of the forearms and spikes between these species? Also, which one is more aggressive?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 28, 2010)

Chinese head over heels



hands down, and all that !


----------



## Chief Tom (Jun 29, 2010)

Love the Chinese Mantid!


----------



## ManisJunky (Jun 29, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Chinese head over heels
> 
> 
> 
> hands down, and all that !


Awesome! B)


----------



## ManisJunky (Jun 29, 2010)

Chief Tom said:


> Love the Chinese Mantid!


Great photo man! I agree, the Chinese Mantid has always been my favorite.


----------

